# Utica Co. Model 1902



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

I recieved a single shot 12 gauge Utica Co. Model 1902 when my great uncle passed away. My father tells me that my great uncle said this gun is worth a small fortune. Where could I find any information about this?? I also recieved a small 25 cal. revolver. A gunsmith told me the pistol is worthless and I should not shoot modern powder through it as it will blow up. He would be happy to destroy the gun for me. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I've checked a couple websites and can find nothing on Utica shotguns.
Is it possible that the gun is a Fox Sterlingworth or Savage? Both were produced and stamped Utica, NY.
If you have a Fox Sterlingworth The prices vary for their double barrel guns from the low $400's up into the $4000-$5000 range.


----------

